# Having Trouble with “Hold”



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Trying to teach my 8 month old Golden hold. He seems to understand it about 50/50. 50% of the time I’m pretty sure he understands what I’m trying to get him to do, the other 50 he tried to wiggle his head away from me and push it out with his tongue. I’ve been working on it 4-5 times a week for about 15 minutes each. Any tips or tricks you guys have would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

How long will he hold it on a good try? At first if they hold for one second praise, drop, more praise. Then 2 seconds same thing. When you get to 2 seconds if they avoid, tap chin up, HOLD, tap, HOLD, praise drop. Gradually extend time until they will hold 15-20 seconds. Then start tapping on side, top, bottom of bumper. If they let it move recenter, firmly tap chin. HOLD. Next up ear pinch. Vic


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

ZEKESMAN said:


> How long will he hold it on a good try? At first if they hold for one second praise, drop, more praise. Then 2 seconds same thing. When you get to 2 seconds if they avoid, tap chin up, HOLD, tap, HOLD, praise drop. Gradually extend time until they will hold 15-20 seconds. Then start tapping on side, top, bottom of bumper. If they let it move recenter, firmly tap chin. HOLD. Next up ear pinch. Vic


A good one for him is probably 10-15 and sometimes he wants none of it, your comment is helpful. I'm going to restart from the bottom and work up to to around 20 seconds before ear pinch. Work from 1-5 seconds for a night and if he can get 5 move to 5-10 the next, etc etc. does that sound like a good game plan?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes and make sure you praise good effort and correct for bad. It's not always about how well they perform but if they are trying. Let me know how it goes. Vic


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Yes and make sure you praise good effort and correct for bad. It's not always about how well they perform but if they are trying. Let me know how it goes. Vic


Little update for ya. So your advice was very helpful. I was getting very good hold and was even giving the bumper light taps and it made him grip it a little tighter which I'm thinking means he's getting the idea that "HOLD" means keep the **** thing in your mouth. So now when I'm doing marks with him I'm the back yard and he drops at my feet I keep walking away from him until he picks it up and delivers to hand. I picked up the book water dog and it stressed not to ever pick it up for him. If you want another retrieve you better hand that thing off to me which is working really well. I took him after some planted chukars the next day and he brought them all right to me. Definitely not perfect yet but I think we're well on our way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

